
On a Common Language Messaging Protocol - llimllib
http://www.dekorte.com/blog/blog.cgi?do=item&id=4098
======
dryicerx
I see the Authors point... it would make things easier, but you still have to
write the actors. Might as well write the C bindings to your language in that
time.

Although the performance wouldn't be noticeable for small applications, the
latency can really start adding. I mean using HTTP and Protobufs to pass
messages around for a core functionality like image handling.

Now that I think about it, the C bindings are kind of a common theme for
almost all the core library functionalities.

